# New OBT Pad



## Scar (Mar 28, 2013)

*I just upgraded my OBT's living quarters yesterday and I'm pretty happy with it.  It's simple but nice in my opinion.*






*It decided to go "arboreal" for the time being.  I'm looking forward to all the webbing that will soon decorate the place!*




*
Thanks for looking! :coffee:*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Meezerkoko (Mar 28, 2013)

NICE!  You should have put some of those easter eggs (from the background of the last picture) in its enclosure :laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mello (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow this is beautiful! Did you glue the cork bark to the cage to keep it up there like that?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scar (Mar 29, 2013)

Meezerkoko said:


> NICE!  You should have put some of those easter eggs (from the background of the last picture) in its enclosure :laugh:


Haha, you know I thought about it, that's funny.  Thanks!

---------- Post added 03-28-2013 at 11:22 PM ----------




Mello said:


> Wow this is beautiful! Did you glue the cork bark to the cage to keep it up there like that?


Thank you very much.  Yes, hot glue does wonders for building enclosures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## philge (Mar 29, 2013)

I think it's really great that you gave it the choice to go terrestrial or arboreal. I would love to set up maybe a dozen tanks exactly like that and put the same species in all of them. It would be very interesting to see how many of them choose terrestrial, and how many choose arboreal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Boatman (Mar 30, 2013)

Very attractive. Thanks for sharing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scar (Mar 30, 2013)

Thanx guys!  These Amac containers are just perfect for Ts.  Inexpensive, perfect sizes, and fully 
customizable.  If you haven't used them I highly recommend them.


----------



## antinous (Apr 1, 2013)

Very nice! Two thumbs up!


----------



## Introvertebrate (Apr 1, 2013)

I like the idea of gluing the hides against the acrylic.  It allows you to see them when they're 'hiding'.


----------

